# Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut



## Markus Gaspar (29. Januar 2010)

*Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Habe bereits im netzteil Thread gepostet;

Bin Besitzer des HX850 und sehr unglücklich damit. Das Teil dröhnt und geht so laut ab das es mich wahnsinnig macht da mein Computer direkt am Schreibtisch sitzt. ich habe schon netzteil gummi dämpfung und alles versucht doch das hilft mal rein garnix.

weiß jemand ob das normal ist oder ob ich da eine schlechte version bzw. revision abbekommen habe? habe bei e-bug bestellt.

lg
markus


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

hier scheint ein Defekt vorzuliegen - Du solltest das Netzteil reklameiren.


----------



## Markus Gaspar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Naja darauf hab ich mal überhaupt keine Lust.
So ein verdammter Dreck.
Ich versteiger das Ding jetzt bei eBay mit ein bisschen Glück nimmts wer und der soll sich dann darum kümmern.
Wenigstens läuft der Corsair RAM, das Obsidian ist somit auch gestorben für mich.

Wird wohl das vielbesagt Seasoni X-Series werden.

lg
Markus


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Sorry aber dieses Verhalten, dass Du hier an den Tag legst ist absolut inakzeptabel. 

Warum tauscht du das Netzteil nicht über den Händler - Kosten entstehen Dir dabei generell keine.
Einem anderen User ein defektes netzteil unterzujubeln ist wirklich nicht die feine Englische Art...


----------



## Markus Gaspar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Dem Kunden so einen defekten Dreck zu verkaufen noch viel weniger!

Außerdem ist es nicht defekt sondern laut. Wahrscheinlich nicht mal sehr laut aber für einen Silent Fan viel zu laut.

Da soll ich das blöde Teil noch mal um 15 Euro nach Deutschland schicken, 3 Wochen warten und dann sagt man mir das es das Teil nicht leiser gibt.

NEIN  DANKE!


----------



## rabensang (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du kar gein Problem hast, sondern nur gegen Corsair herziehen willst. Hilfe suchst du hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht, deswegen ist dein Thread völlig sinnlos...

Das Problem lässt sich mit einer vernüftigen Unterhaltung bestimmt regeln, dank der kulanten Haltung von Corsair.


----------



## Ahab (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*



Markus Gaspar schrieb:


> Dem Kunden so einen defekten Dreck zu verkaufen noch viel weniger!



Hallo? Sowas kann passieren! Niemand ist perfekt. Und sagt dir der Begriff "Montagsmodell" etwas? Ich versteh dich schon, sowas ist kacke, aber das passiert den besten Herstellern. 



Markus Gaspar schrieb:


> Da soll ich das blöde Teil noch mal um 15 Euro nach Deutschland schicken, 3 Wochen warten und dann sagt man mir das es das Teil nicht leiser gibt.
> 
> NEIN  DANKE!



Tja wenn du es schon in Deutschland bestellst, dann musst du auch davon ausgehen, dass es dort wieder hinmuss wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Und den Hersteller dafür verantwortlich zu machen, nur weil du etwas nicht zuende denken kannst, ist einfach nur krass. 

Ja, und das kaputte Teil einem anderen anzuhängen finde ich auch einfach nur schäbig. Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## _hellgate_ (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

deswegen gibts ja auch GARANTIE und wnen man die nicht nutzt hat man pech!


----------



## Dr.House (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Das NT muss ein defekt haben, denn mein HX 850 steht offen auf dem Schreibtisch neben mir und ist nicht zu hören.

Entweder du reklamierst das NT oder beschwerst dich nicht mehr.


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Da stimme ich House zu...
Ich habe ein HX750 und muss sagen es ist sehr leise.
Aber wenn dein System aus ner Passiv WaKü+SSD besteht wird es schon am lautesten sein 
schicke es einfach ein udn mach keinen Stress!!!
Oder tausche selber den Lüfter.


----------



## Wolf78 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Also,ich versteh manche Leute nicht .Wenn es defekt ist und man hat Garantie ,warum dann nicht das kleine bisschen Arbeit auf sich nehmen und zurückschicken.

Wenn du dir ein Toyota kaufst ( neu ) und das Gaspedal hängt gehst Du doch auch zum Händler und Reklamierst . 

Ich nutze das NT seit knapp einem Jahr und bin zufrieden . Vieleicht haste es auch nur falsch eingebaut ( So war es bei mir ). Mein NT ist senkrecht auf der Seite verbaut ,nachdem ich den Spalt zwischen Gehäuse und der NT Seite gedämmt habe ist es Flüster leise . 

Wenn Du mir bei eBay so ein NT anbieten würdest und solltest Du es nicht dazuschreiben . Hätten wir zwei ein Problem miteinander .


Außerdem ,nimm es mal im ausgebautem zustand in die Hand und starte es und du wirst sehen das es vielleicht nicht vom NT kommt !!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Denke der Beitrag kann zu...


----------



## Markus Gaspar (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Nein, es tut mir sehr Leid wenn ihr das so verstanden habt.
Ich bin ja ein Fan von Corsair verwende Ram schon seit min. 10 Jahren von Corsair.
Ich wollte mir jetzt auch das Obsidian zulegen, aber das mit dem Netzteil kotzt mich halt einfach an. Habe schon 3 Wochen gewartet bis ich meine Teile daheim habe und dann funzt es nicht so wie gewolllt. im Anderen Thread hat man mir eh gesagt welche Alternativen Teile ich mir zulegen kann und damit ist der Thread hier überflüssig. 
Ich dachte der sagt mir hier welche drähtchen ich irgendwie verlöten soll damit das ding leise wird. egal.

vielen dank

lg markus


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Corsair HX 850 dröhnt - sehr laut*

Wenn du es nicht verstehen willst, dass es dafür die Garantie und den sehr kulanten Service von Corsair gibt, kann dir auch keiner helfen .

Thread closed.


----------

